# Painting Bee Hives



## casper_zip (Apr 16, 2010)

What is a good paint for the outside of beehives ? I want to hear the groups views and info on this. I am sure it will be white.

Thanks,

casper_zip


----------



## mothergoosemagic (Feb 26, 2010)

Sherman Williams Duration. I painted some non-treated wood for a garbage corral with the stuff when it first came out several years ago, and everything is holding up amazingly well despite constant weather.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Any good quality exterior latex, 2 coats. I actually do not paint white but use other light colors, easier to identify my equipment as MINE.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

You could go that route...or I go down to the Lowes and check out the "oops" paint shelf. I get $25 exterior paint for 5 bucks a gallon..color is not really an issue although I did pass on the bright pink!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

sponge,
I was looking for the bright Pink what Lowe's

Brooklyn


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

NasalSponge said:


> You could go that route...or I go down to the Lowes and check out the "oops" paint shelf. I get $25 exterior paint for 5 bucks a gallon..color is not really an issue although I did pass on the bright pink!!


I use kilz primer and then top coat with exterior latex. I bought the pink oops paint at lowes.


----------



## nathan (Jun 10, 2010)

I prefer paint of the paint type. Light colors. Preferably cheap, or free. Check your local recyling center. Lots of times they will have it free for the taking, or almost free. I personally don't like to work with Kilz, but it's tolerable in the open air.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

casper_zip said:


> I am sure it will be white.
> Thanks,
> casper_zip


Go to your local paint supply outlet, hardware or whatever and ask for their "Oops Paint". You might be able to get it for $5.00 per gallon, unless inflation has brought up the price since I last bought any.

Get a cpl of gallons or more and an empty five gallon bucket. Dump them all together and there you are. The best paint to paint bee hives. Don't forget the brush.

 You didn't bet on white because of your name, did you?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

mothergoosemagic said:


> Sherman Williams Duration.


+1.... *Awesome* paint, but it's not cheap!! 

Cheap paint/primer has hosed me a couple of times. Other say "any paint will do", not for me thanks . 

Coupled with the oil based primer it is dang near bullet proof:thumbsup: ; and yes mine are white.

RKR


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I been going with the natural wood look myself lately! Tung oil is ok, i tried it!! The linseed oil and alil beeswax mixed is ok also but alittle messy! I like the Minwax natural wood for exterior use myself.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mothergoosemagic said:


> Sherman Williams ...


 I know what you mean, but isn't Mr. Williams' first name Sherwin?  Just checking.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

When I was a kid, I remember hives painted a metallic grey.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I know what you mean, but isn't Mr. Williams' first name Sherwin?  .


Sherwin- Sherman
Potatoe- Pototoe (this is a Dan Quail joke........ get it!!)
Tomato- Tomoto

It's all the same right? ......Right?:scratch: 

Fun thing is my wife pointed that exact thing out to me 2 months ago and I had been reading it wrong my whole life!!!! :doh:

Further more I did not catch it when I replied to the post!!!

That Williams guy makes some darn good paint whatever his name is.


RKR


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

I bought some mis-tinted paint to actually use to paint our coonhound's dog house. I went ahead and painted a couple of hive bodies first...its purple. My husband won't let me near his hounds house with it! So I guess I get some funky hives. I now have purple, baby blue, and white hive parts.  I just buy whatever is on the sale rack. I guess I'm still looking for dog house paint now...


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

A flame detail might be nice! :thumbsup: Smokin!!!!!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

rkr said:


> That Williams guy makes some darn good paint whatever his name is.
> RKR


His name was Edward...


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't paint anything anymore. I doubt the increased life span is worth the cost of the paint, and I know it isn't worth my time.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I was going to try that...couldn't bring myself to.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I try to go for anything but white. One I painted a few days ago was dark green. I use a good primer and then 2 coats of exterior latex.


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

one of my bosses is a professional painter so i asked how will i get the longest life out of a hive.

he said.
make the surface smooth. so i am filling the joint ends in with some wood fill and sanding the whole thing smooth.
then he said to get a good paint and suggested something some sherwin williams and the bear all in one paint with primer in it. he also suggested a semi-gloss to gloss finish because it is more durable.
i went for the bear, i did one hive with 3 coats and one with 2, now i am working on testing a couple of supers with the wood fill and sanding.
i got my paint advice first, then the prep advice.

he also said like a house, you will need to repaint.
not sure how i will do that besides just having a bunch of equipment a swap out?? have not figured if that is worth it yet or the cost of the paint.

i will let you all know how it goes in a few years.


----------



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

i used an exterior primer and then spray painted my horizontal hives with different exterior colors for a camoflage look.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I got some Sherwin Williams Duration about a week ago. Put my first coat on, let it dry and cure for a full 48 hours, then stacked them up to move them outside for a second coat. When I went to separate them (bottoms, tops, mediums) the stuck together, peeled off, and blistered.

I started the second coat, but I guess I should wait a full couple of weeks before I stack/add another coat. Lesson learned.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Specialkayme said:


> I started the second coat, but I guess I should wait a full couple of weeks before I stack/add another coat. Lesson learned.


Try Wax Paper. I like oops paint myself.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

bakerboy said:


> I don't paint anything anymore. I doubt the increased life span is worth the cost of the paint, and I know it isn't worth my time.


Me neither, since I needed some deep hive bodys quick for some exploding nucs, I decided to get cypress. After buying them and a sbb I realized that it is not worth the time and expense of painting. I will from now on use cypress, which will last practically forever without paint.
When I have to repaint what I already had, if I do it, I will definetly try to get oops paint, and my wife would like pink, so maybe the girls that live within might too.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used semi-gloss exterior paint, because its more durable than the flat.
However I have been thinking that semi-gloss may trap more moisture in the winter months as it cannot "breathe" as well as the flat paint.
Anyone tested paints vs moisture ? 

BF BM


----------



## suncoast (Feb 10, 2010)

{valleyman Me neither, since I needed some deep hive bodys quick for some exploding nucs, I decided to get cypress. After buying them and a sbb I realized that it is not worth the time and expense of painting. I will from now on use cypress, which will last practically forever without paint.}

Not sure where your wood came from but, the cypress we get in this area does't last like it use to.


----------



## Jeff F. (Jun 12, 2010)

It's like beekeeping....location, location, location. The best wood to use is the wood that lasts longest _in your area_. I use cedar up here in the PNW and it lasts just about forever but I doubt it would last in Florida. Completely different conditions.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

suncoast, 
The cypress that we use comes fom Florida I'm sure. Say it doesn't last like it used to? I was under the impression it is a non rot wood like our red cedar or locust here locally is. The problem with the red cedar is it contains too much white streaks which rots really quick. I have never seen locust lumber for sale anywhere. I think because it's not a very straight growing tree and not suitable for lumber.
Jeff,
your western red cedar is differient from ours.


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Being an ex-painter, base coats of primer usually make the huge difference. I typically put 3 coats of primer, 2 coats, sometimes 3 good exterior paint, not the $$$$. Yes a little time consuming, however will protect the boxes pretty well.

Colors is my question?

What are the typical colors (I know white), but what other colors do people use,,,,,and what colors do you not use (not use put why).


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

Valleyman, just a guess, but I'm thinking locust is just to hard on a saw blade to make lumber. I have seen sparks coming from my chainsaw while cutting for firewood. Makes great firewood but wow how it dulls the chain in a hurry.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Paronoid beek,
I agree, that was in my mind that locust is hard and tough and might dull a sawmill blade quick. Hedgeapple or ironwood is tough also. I guess you'll can tell I hate to paint!!!


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

CA, as far as colors go, I have tried several colors on hives and nucs. The white is a classic color, and probably to be recommended if you are in a sun-drenched, hot climate. I also have in current usage several other colors: blue, green, off-white (cream), and a rose-tinted pink. They all work well for me here in middle-TN (where we just broke our state's record for days above 90 degrees). Even the darker colors don't seem to have a negative effect on the bees. In fact, I think the rainbow of colors may help prevent drifting. Frankly, my color choices are driven by availability of "oops" or mistinted paint at one of the local building supply stores, where they usually sell for $5 bucks. I just look for exterior semi-gloss in a reasonably light color.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I also use the oops paint and around here there are locations that we take our house hole trash that that recycle old pant that you can get for free enough coats is all it takes color make it a hippie bee yard


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Returns at Lowes, Home Depot and Walmart work good too, quality paint at half the cost


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Regarding color, I tend toward a shade of green, so my hives blend in with vegetation...not as noticeable, thus a bit of a theft deterrent. I hope.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

ChristopherA said:


> What are the typical colors (I know white), but what other colors do people use,,,,,and what colors do you not use (not use put why).


Here is a response from Dr. Tarpy at the NCSU Entomology Lab:



> so. We paint our hive bodies different colors (based on the queen color year when we first construct them), then the hives become a random assortment of different red, green, blue, yellow, and white box combinations.


I began using the method. I like it alot, as you get a random assortment of five different colors on the hives. This allows the bees to orient to their own hives easier and creates less drifting. Additionally, it's easier to tell your equipment from someone else's, and it can help gauge how old the equipment is. Probably won't give you a spot on year when you built it, but it will help you know if it's 5 years old, 10 years, ect.

I go with lighter colors of the five queen colors. This year I painted my built equipment a light sky blue, and I have a white standing by for next year.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

All of my hives are stained. I am starting 4 new hives and wanted to paint them. Depending on location, it there a reason to choose dark colors in full sun in the north or does it really matter?


----------



## edward (Nov 7, 2010)

You will bee better of with lighter colours.

In the summer dark hives will beecome to hot in the sun = the wax might melt , or the bees will spend a lot of there time to try to cool down the hive and ventilate excess heat. = Less honey for you :doh:

mvh edward


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

If your hives are out in the country away from observation (by you or friend) you might want to paint them to blend in with their surroundings... make them less conspicuous to vandals and thieves.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

NasalSponge said:


> You could go that route...or I go down to the Lowes and check out the "oops" paint shelf. I get $25 exterior paint for 5 bucks a gallon..color is not really an issue although I did pass on the bright pink!!


I picked up the bright pink and purple. There are mainly girls living in there anyway


----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

I am currently using a dark green 30 year fence stain. The solar gain in the late fall before they are wrapped seems to help. It was $5 at the Habitat for Humanity Store. 

The best method I have found for painting is to place a 8' iron pipe on two saw horse. You can paint all the edges and outside of a super without having to rest any wet paint on the ground. They can dry in the air and then are ready for a second coat.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

NasalSponge said:


> I go down to the Lowes and check out the "oops" paint shelf.


Same here and color is no prob for me. I kind of like the way my hives are different.

Mike


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

IF you are into photography, and many of us new beekers are, white does a fine job of accenting the bees in photos. I think I took close to a 500-700 photos this summer alone. Colored hives look cute, but if your after clarity, you can't beat white.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I paint my honey supers a honey yellow. After all what is life with out some whimsy?


----------



## Clarkp (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a note if any of you guys were thinking of using Tung Oil or Linseed Oil as "honeybeekeeper" had mentioned, be super careful because this stuff is extremely flamable. Don't want someone out in their shop using Tung oil next to a space heater or stove... the flash is exciting but the bang screws up my hearing for days...


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Clarkp said:


> Just a note if any of you guys were thinking of using Tung Oil or Linseed Oil as "honeybeekeeper" had mentioned, be super careful because this stuff is extremely flamable. Don't want someone out in their shop using Tung oil next to a space heater or stove... the flash is exciting but the bang screws up my hearing for days...


The flash point for straight Linseed Oil is around 430°F to 500°F depending on the source so it's pretty safe stuff. Unless you're running a refinery you aren't going to get a flash and bang with Linseed Oil!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Please don't leave your oily rags in a pile either. They will create heat and cause a fire. Don't ask how I know this. Just trust me it can happen.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Spontaneous combustion is no joke. 



















I'm a professional painter, and a few years back, while I was out-of-state, our studio burned to the ground. The cause? Spontaneous combustion of evaporating solvents.

As far as paint choices go, I always advise people to use the best paint they can afford. And don't rush the job. A poor prep job equals a poor paint job. And you don't gain anything by not allowing paint to cure (not just dry, but really harden) between layers. Winter is a great time to get hive bodies painted!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to Lowes last Fri., and found a gallon of Cabot oops stain and sealant. It is light brown. Will be my first time with stain and oil based, but I don't forsee any problems. $5.00 for a top quality stain.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I have used the White roof coating which happens seems to work pretty good. Can't say how well it will last but it should as it is for roofs. Got mine from Lowe's.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Kilz barn paint, prime n paint all at the same time. Cheap too. 

Mike


----------



## msapostol (Sep 6, 2008)

I used a low VOC or non-VOC paint myself. I also just paint the corners of my hive boxes just like my teacher, Serge Labesque, does. I am in a more temperate climate.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Nanotechnology.
Take a look at Duramax paint with nanotchnology.
Ernie


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooops paint here from my local Lowes. Usually stick to the exterior browns, creams and white's at $5.00 a gallon it's pretty much a no brainer. When I use up about half a can pour some similiar color or shade in and most of our hives are the beige/cream to off white color. I am considering moving a few to an outyard at my Mother's farm 250 miles away and may go camo to help them blend in somewhat. Noone to check on them for weeks at a time. Tim:scratch:


----------

